# Why Should I Clean My Gun



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Good read about the value in cleaning and keeping your weapons in good shape.

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/capitulation-cleaning/?id=hootsutie&sid=fanpage_article_10-5-14


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I sometimes base my handguns reliability on how well it shoots in a neglected , uncleaned , no lubeing condition.


----------



## RobSettle (Oct 5, 2014)

Because even non corrosive powder will pit uncleaned metal.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

pic said:


> I sometimes base my handguns reliability on how well it shoots in a neglected , uncleaned , no lubeing condition.


What do you do the other times to ensure its reliability?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

> Why Should I Clean My Gun


Such a very good question, one which I ask myself every time I clean one (or more)!

Nice article, BTW, nice and light. Never try to make cleaning guns an onerous duty.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> What do you do the other times to ensure its reliability?


I just speak severely to mine and it scares them into working ---- every time!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Why Should I Clean My Gun


Because it gives you an excuse to fondl... ermmmm... get to know your gun better. 

Mainly, though, especially in humid states, because not to clean may lead to a rusty mess.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GCBHM said:


> What do you do the other times to ensure its reliability?


That does not ensure the guns reliability, your gaging possibly how finicky the gun's reliability potential is when subjected to neglect
Gun manufacturers use this as a selling point.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I know dude, I was just messing with you.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GCBHM said:


> I know dude, I was just messing with you.


I'm the best when it comes to neglect,lol.
That's what I like about the glock, even though I don't like the Glock,lol. 
I know it'll go bang when neglected .


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, that is one of the reasons I like Glock also. I shot my CZ until it had a malfunction just to see how long it would go without having to be cleaned before a problem surfaced. I think it was around 300 rounds before I had a stovepipe, but it was actually when my wife was shooting it, so it could have been a limp-wrist.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Your probably correct on the limp wristing.
Never owned or shot a CZ , but know they are VERY reliable. :smt1099


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I went ahead and cleaned it just for GP, b/c the ammo I had used was just really dirty stuff. But let me tell ya...you really ought to shoot one just for the experience. They're great guns!


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I even clean and lube my Glocks after each outing as that's just the way it should be...


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

thought provoking article


----------

